# Hymer roof light



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi all,

I need to replace the roof light on my Hymer - frame cracking and dome has constant condensation.

Its 400 x 400 and has a fly screen and shade screen - bluish colour.

Hymer have quoted £200 parts only which I thought was expensive.

Does anyone know who makes the Hymer rooflights? - I would like to try the manufacturer direct. 

Thanks

David


----------



## Plankton (Apr 9, 2008)

*Hymer roof light vent*

Hello, anyone know of a supplier of the roof light cover with handles 400*400 as used on my Hymer B754 year 2000 in the toilet? Mine was damaged by the monkeys in Woburn Safari Park last August.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I think that is a standard size so most caravan/motorhome parts shop should stock something to fit.

Andy


----------



## Plankton (Apr 9, 2008)

*Roof light*

Thanks Andy, but I would prefer the OE type as the flyscreen and blackout blind is intergrated and is OK, I need just the perspex? dome and handles.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Rooflight for Hymer*

Have you tried "O'Learys Motorhomes". They have loads of spares in stock and may be able to help you.

Sundial


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Fitted Two to our hymer a couple of years ago just got them from a caravan dealer We fitted clear ones and they brightened it up no end

joe


----------

